# Mac Netbook



## Rhisiart (Aug 6, 2009)

Likely to be priced at £750 ($900) including a touchscreen, I struggle to see how Apple would attract PC users from purchasing this rumoured product compared to competitive prices around £300 for other models. Or perhaps they are aiming at existing Mac owners?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 6, 2009)

Kinda like the tail end of this discussion?

http://macosx.com/forums/opinions-open-letters/308030-i-want-bigger-ipod-touch.html

If Apple does release this rumored "netbook," I think we can all rest assured that it will redefine what a "netbook" really is -- i.e., it won't be some underpowered, cheap, plastic notebook that just happens to be smaller than a regular notebook.  I doubt Apple would try and compete in the netbook market as it currently stands: cheap, cramped, underpowered and overhyped.  They didn't release the iPhone to go head-to-head with the plethora of crap, disposable phones that were flooding the market (RAZR, ROKR, Nokias, etc.)... they redefined what a phone should be to the point where there really wasn't any competition at all!

I'm still at a loss in trying to see where this rumored piece of hardware that's bigger than an iPod but smaller than a notebook fits into their product lineup, and what portion of people's lives it's supposed to fit into.  Why do I want a bigger iPod touch?  Why do I want a smaller notebook?

I'm hoping I'm going to be proved extremely wrong (and there's a case of beer on the line as well, so that's double-incentive!) and Apple will once again wow me with their foresight and ingenuity.


----------



## stuv552 (Sep 23, 2009)

&#36825;&#26159;&#26032;&#21152;&#30340;&#31354;&#30333;&#25991;&#31456;14&#65292;&#21487;&#20197;&#22312;ubb&#21487;&#35270;&#21270;&#32534;&#36753;&#22120;&#20013;&#65292;&#28155;&#21152;&#21644;&#20462;&#25913;&#25991;&#31456;&#20869;&#23481;&#12290;


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 23, 2009)

That's easy for you to say.


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2009)

good point stuv552


----------

